# What to do in London?



## ValHam (Dec 5, 2014)

I going to be in London for a few days -never been -what can I see in such a short time?  I have booked the Thistle which is close to the train -I plan to visit the tower of London -what else?  Thanks


----------



## scotlass (Dec 5, 2014)

Where does one begin?  Westminster Abbey and/or St. Paul's Cathedral, perhaps for Evensong, London Eye if clear weather, Buckingham Palace for the changing of the guard, Madame Tussaud's, Trafalgar Square, Picadilly Circus, any one of a number of plays.  A beautiful city just to walk in the many parks or take a hop-on-hop-off bus tour.  We've been many times and always see something new.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2014)

Consider the touring company *London Walks*:  http://www.walks.com/Standalone/London_Walks_Calendar/default.aspx

They have both guided walks and tours.  Great for when your time is short, and you don't know where you are going, and reasonably priced.  

We did half a dozen guided walks with them, and train tours to Stonehenge/Salisbury Cathedral, and Windsor Castle.  On the train tours, you meet the guides at the station, and buy your own train ticket, and just pay for the tour, and bus transportation at the other end (Stonehenge/Salisbury) so that keeps the cost down.  On the walking tours, you meet the guides at the nearest Tube Station.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 5, 2014)

British Museum.


----------



## Tahiya (Dec 5, 2014)

*Kew Gardens*

I second the vote for the British Museum.  They have an incredible number of Greek and Roman items (although they may have given some back?)  If you like plants, Kew Gardens is a wonderful botanical garden with lovely greenhouses and plants from around the world.  It's easy to spend all day at either of these attractions, although you can do a quick tour in a couple hours just viewing the highlights at each one.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 5, 2014)

Definitely the British Museum.

You might also want to consider doing the Hop On/Hop Off bus. That gives you an overview of the city.  You can get off at any of the stops you want and get back on later, or you can just do the whole tour and decide where you might want to spend more time later on.

We also enjoyed the London Eye (probably very touristy but a different view of the city) and a river tour of the Thames.


----------



## PStreet1 (Dec 7, 2014)

The British Library has original Beatles' scores and a plethora of other free exhibits--and it is never crowded because relatively few people know about its many exhibits.

We enjoyed Churchill's War Rooms, also:  http://www.iwm.org.uk/visits/churchill-war-rooms.

If you go to St. Paul's Cathedral or Westminister Cathedral for Evensong and you're among the first admitted, you'll get to sit in the choir loft for the service--nice!

See a Shakespearean play at the Globe Theater.

Go listen to a speaker or two in Hyde Park.

Visit Herrods or Selfridges--or both.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 7, 2014)

In addition to the suggestions below, do take a side trip to Bath. It is well worth it.


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 11, 2014)

Victoria and Albert Museum, Imperial War Museum, Tate Modern in addition to all the previous suggestions!  We were in London in September and took a day trip to Bletchley Park (where the WWII code breakers worked). It was fascinating...one of the highlights of our trip ( if you're into history at all)...


----------



## NKN (Dec 11, 2014)

Take a city bus tour.  They hit all the major highlights.


----------



## cp73 (Dec 14, 2014)

ValHam said:


> I going to be in London for a few days -never been -what can I see in such a short time?  I have booked the Thistle which is close to the train -I plan to visit the tower of London -what else?  Thanks



Whats a few days? 3 ?

On the day you go to the Tower of London you might consider also going to St Pauls Cathedral. Be sure to climb to the top. Its a short hop on the tube from the Tower of London. Those two things are plenty for one day. Pay attention to the times they are open. St Pauls closes around 4pm I believe. 

The British Museum is great but if you only have three days I wouldn't go unless I really liked Museums. When we went in Sept my wife sat in the lobby and people watched while I raced through it. British Museum is near St Pauls and Tower of London so you could do that rather than St Pauls. 

Another day you could go to Westminster Abbey, Buckingham Palace, and Harrods. All three are near each other. 

Hop on Hop off Bus tour will also give you a good overview of London. However the traffic can be bad and depending on traffic not see it all in one day let alone get on and off. This would be good on the day you arrive for a few hours. 

That can easily fill up three days....there are so many things to see in London (look at all the suggestions) you can easily spend a couple of weeks there and still not see it all. Pick what interests you. 

Here is the link to a 13 minute slideshow I made of our trip in Sept. We also went to Paris. This may give you some ideas. 

When you arrive at the page its the box with the small camera in it for the slideshow.

http://cp73.smugmug.com/Main-Gallery/London/


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 14, 2014)

I understand that it's a famous store but I really don't know why so many people feel that Harrods should be on their list for places to visit when in London. It is, after all, a department store and an expensive one at that. In fact the toy department is so cramped and hot, particularly in winter, it's unbearable and really isn't pleasant certainly not somewhere I'd want to go when I'm on holiday.

In a city that is crammed full of fascinating and interesting places to visit a department store should not even be entertained notwithstanding one with dubious ownership credentials.

I often like to spend a day in Kensington where you can visit the Natural History Museum, Science Museum and the V&A Museum as they are all next to one another. To visit all three in one day would be a bit of a rush but if time is limited then so be it and it certainly beats pushing your way through crowds in a department store looking at overpriced goods!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi ValHam,

Go to the Tug Europe Forum - click on the Sticky "Free Things to Do in London, England"

Lots of ideas besides those already mentioned.


Richard


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 7, 2015)

*The Criterion*

Very expensive city but you can have a price fixed meal in a spectacular restaurant in a great famous area of London...and a live theatre right next door.

http://www.criterionrestaurant.com/sites/default/files/Set Menu 2015.pdf

Brian


----------



## artringwald (Mar 7, 2015)

As many have said, the British Museum. If you get a 24 hour Hop on Hop off bus ticket, it includes the Thames river boat tour, which we also enjoyed.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 9, 2015)

Spend at least one evening enjoying a play at one of the many theaters. Take advantage of the discount ticket outlet if you want to save some money.  Just be sure you get to the official outlet; there are several shops promoting themselves as having discount tickets on the street along the way to the real kiosk.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been to London probably 15+ times and always find something new to see or do each trip. One thing I always do is take in a West End show. 

I also usually take one (or more) of the London Walks, walks.com , and have never been disappointed.

Cheers


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 9, 2015)

We went in 2009, taking the hop on bus is best on the first day to get an idea of where everything is to go back.  We got on at Marble Arch and had lunch at Tower armory cafe after seeing the jewels.  We had 3 days, wasnt enough, so we are going this year for a week.

You could do a photo op, there is the Beatles zebra crossing pic, and dont forget Platform 9-3/4, this is my neice just finished the CA Bar exam, taking a well deserved break.







Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## meginoregon (Mar 10, 2015)

Instead of a hop-on/hop-off bus, I'd suggest buying an Oyster Card pass for public transportation all over London.  When we arrived at Heathrow airport, a very helpful public transport representative asked us a few questions about how long we would be in London, what part of town we were staying in, and then suggested which card to buy and how much to put on it.  That made it so easy to just use the pass to ride the Underground as well as the double-decker buses.  We always went to the upper level and tried to get in the front row, and  you just can see everything.  It was fascinating just to get on a bus and ride, and then get off when an area looked interesting.

I loved the Victoria and Albert Museum, which is FREE, along with many other museums.  Which ones you would enjoy depend on your interests.  

Walk along the Thames, and cross over the Tower Bridge.  Take a cruise on the London Waterbus from Camden Market, through the Zoo.

Those are just a few suggestions.  London has so much to do and see!


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 10, 2015)

Only been there once but had a great time. I remember seeing Eddie Izzard, riding the London Eye, visiting the London Dungeon, having high tea at a fancy hotel, riding a bus around town (regular bus, not a tour bus), going to ChinaTown and eating some really good food, having fun shopping at thrift stores, and then other standard touristy things. 

http://www.timeout.com/london


----------



## shade (Mar 12, 2015)

In London now. Saw matinee performance of Beautiful: Carole King Musical. It was spectacular. Take in a show. This was at the Aldrych Theatre. Have dinner around the corner at Cote.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 10, 2015)

If you go to the tower, try to see if you can get tickets online for the ceremony of the keys for the date you want.


----------

